
Jeb Bush suggests he would back mandatory backdoors in encryption if elected - doctorshady
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/jeb-bush-debate-encryption-backdoors/
======
whatnotests
Hey I figure Congress, the Senate, the Supreme Court and the Cabinet can all
start using backdoored encryption.

Let's see how it works for them.

------
hoodoof
All that does is makes U.S. encryption the worst available and hands a free
kick to other countries.

